# 2012 Tundra OME 2613 springs



## jstevens66 (Sep 28, 2012)

Wuts up guys, does anyone have these springs and the nitrocharger sport shocks installed? If so, how much lift did you get? Looking to level my 2012 Toyota Tundra DC 5.7L 4x4 and a 7'6'' Fisher SD plow. I want to get them but keep hearing how some people are getting 3.5-4'' of lift when I only want 2.5. BTW, the plow is about 500#, switched out the poly edge for steel. Let me know guys, Thanks!!!!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I have BILSTEIN 5100 Series ride height adjustable coil overs in my Rock Warrior and so far, I love them. I haven't plowed with them yet but, Spudman was running the same thing along with Timbrens on his Tundra and he never had a problem with his 7.5' XBlade. My Bilstiens raise my Tundra up about 2.5".


----------



## jstevens66 (Sep 28, 2012)

mercer_me;1819037 said:


> I have BILSTEIN 5100 Series ride height adjustable coil overs in my Rock Warrior and so far, I love them. I haven't plowed with them yet but, Spudman was running the same thing along with Timbrens on his Tundra and he never had a problem with his 7.5' XBlade. My Bilstiens raise my Tundra up about 2.5".


Yea, I might just go for the 5100s, and if I don't like them, I'll get the OME. It's just that little snap ring, the adjustable part that gives you the lift, just doesn't look that strong, but, I've heard more good stories about the 5100s than the horror stories, ex: snap ring letting go-very very bad!!! lol. But they are like a quarter of the price that OME are. I don't know, I'll let you know what I do, probably the 5100.


----------



## jstevens66 (Sep 28, 2012)

mercer_me;1819037 said:


> I have BILSTEIN 5100 Series ride height adjustable coil overs in my Rock Warrior and so far, I love them. I haven't plowed with them yet but, Spudman was running the same thing along with Timbrens on his Tundra and he never had a problem with his 7.5' XBlade. My Bilstiens raise my Tundra up about 2.5".


Hey mercer, I just ordered the 5100s for my truck, front and rear, probably have them installed in the next week or two, I'll let you know how it goes. Does your truck have them on the rear too?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

jstevens66;1821130 said:


> Hey mercer, I just ordered the 5100s for my truck, front and rear, probably have them installed in the next week or two, I'll let you know how it goes. Does your truck have them on the rear too?


My truck only has the 5100's in the front. But, since it's a Rock Warrior it came stock with Bilstiens in the rear but, I'm not sure what model.


----------



## jstevens66 (Sep 28, 2012)

mercer_me;1821145 said:


> My truck only has the 5100's in the front. But, since it's a Rock Warrior it came stock with Bilstiens in the rear but, I'm not sure what model.


My truck also came with the stock bilsteins in it. My order got messed up last night so I cancelled the 5100 order, I ended up getting the pro comp ride height adjustable shocks, just ordered them, can't wait to get them installed!! I'll give ya an update when I get them in.


----------



## silvrevo (May 14, 2013)

Steve,

I have the OME and his shocks inn the front. And the back is still 1/2" higher.

I love how it leveled out the truck, and the ride is pretty nice, more truck like.

I have a few pics on here of my truck if you search.


----------

